
Help naming my event sourcing / CQRS platform - yrashk
I have a working prototype of an event sourcing &#x2F; CQRS platform for Java with some interesting capabilities. It&#x27;s already being used in commercial projects and is licensed under Apache license.<p>I want to find the most appropriate name for it:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;yrashk&#x2F;status&#x2F;707399517025374208 (or reply with your suggestion)
======
ryanicle
If you could describe a little more details, it would be great. With the
current description, I'd choose EventTune, EventResponder, and EventPing. I'd
be glad to know if one of them is chosen.

------
partisan
What are some of the interesting capabilities? I like eventrecord and
eventchain, but don't overly love either of them.

